# After Effects: Text auf schwarzem Hintergrund transparent



## contrex (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem bei after effects. Ich würde gerne eine Textstelle einbauen in der auf Schwarzer Fläche in der Mitte der Text durchsichtig ist und hinter dem Text ein kleines Video gezeigt wird. Das Video wird quasi nur durch die Textstelle gesehen. 
Ich habe nun schon alles mögliche versucht, bisher leider erfolglos. Ich konnte auch sonst nichts finden. 
Vielleicht kann mier hier jemand helfen 

Gruß 
con


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Januar 2010)

1. Neue Komposition anlegen
2. Neue schwarze Farbfläche erstellen (Layer / New / Solid)
3. Das gewünschte Video importieren und über die schwarze Farbfläche legen.
4. Textebene erstellen und Text nach Wunsch eingeben und formatieren, Textfarbe weiß.
5. In der Videoebene als Track Matte entweder die Alpha Matte oder die Luma Matte der Textebene selektieren, geht in diesem Fall beides.




Gruß
Martin


----------



## contrex (19. Januar 2010)

Wunderbar perfekte Beschreibung 
Vielen Dank


----------

